# PIGEON MOULT



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Can someone please tell me how often pigeons moult? thanks


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I believe they moult once a year.

"old birds" will moult around June/July. Yearlings (hatched last year) will moult a month or so earlier.

Youngsters moult at around 11-12 weeks of age.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

White Wings,
Some birds do a major moult during the month of their birth. Do you happen to know if pigeons are one of those who have that characteristic?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Youngsters should molt their juv feathers by about 35 days

John


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Fred, I've never actually heard that...but that doesn't mean it's not possible!









But I have heard/read that pigeons moult according to the time of year...not when they were born. Other than as a youngster, or as a yearling, I think it is a seasonal thing, not an age thing. And you can "trick" a youngster into moulting differently by changing the lighting in the loft.....this is where you hear about "darkening" or "lighting" system with young bird racing.


----------

